# Wanted: 700c wheels for hybrid



## Mr Cheese (13 May 2011)

Hi! I am looking for a pair of wheels for my Fuji hybrid bike. I managed to wreck the rear wheel and replaced it with a cheapie eBay special to keep me going, but I am now looking to get it back up to spec.

The original wheels would have been Alex ID-19 rims, Formula 36H QR hubs, with 8-speed cassette.

Anything similar (or better!) will do, I am running 700x35c Marathon Plus tyres, so ideally I need wheels suitable for those as I don't want to change the tyres (one year without a puncture and counting.....

).

Please get in touch if you have anything suitable. Thanks!

Mark


----------



## deanbmx (22 May 2011)

I've got a pair of mavic cxp22 that have done 60 miles, not sure if 35s will run though


----------



## MacB (22 May 2011)

if you want fairly bombproof you could get a pair of Rigida sputnik rims laced onto Tiagra or Deore hubs for about £150 from Spa Cycles. These have an erto of 622-19 and work very well with 700x35 tyres. Not the lightest rim going but that's partly due to the sidewalls being chunkier, hence they last longer as a braking surface.


----------

